# Conformation critique on my Nubians and a question



## ISmellLikeGoats

I'd like a conformation critique of my two Nubian does. My kids want to show them (4H & FFA), and personally I am a bit "herd blind" and also don't know a ton about goat conformation.

Also, can someone please help me out on what color they are? I'm trying to fill out some paperwork and have no idea what to put. I like to be accurate, and it irks me, having helped do registrations in the past, when the wrong color is put on them (for horses, I'm good with horse colors).

Thanks! No worries about hurting my feelings, I just want an honest critique of them. Side note, they are twins. If the pictures aren't sufficient I can take some more "pro" photos tonight when I have extra hands available. Personally, the one with more black on her (Bonnie) is my pick of the two, but I'm not sure if I'm biased because I like her markings better.


----------



## goatblessings

If you could set them up for pics, - side, front, back that would be best. It's very hard to tell and give you a fair critique. How old are they?


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Yeah I can do that when I get kids home lol, and they are 2 years old.


----------



## goatblessings

I would check with your 4h rules, generally a doe must be freshened (have had kids) and be in milk to be shown as a 2 year old. They heavily consider the udder when judged at this age.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

She should be freshened this winter/spring that isn't an issue, they just want to do their county fair which isn't until August - early prep and all that.


----------



## goathiker

#1 black and tan with blaze and white overlay 

#2 black and tan with head spot, white overlay, frosted ears and nose, and moon spot.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Thank you, goat colors are pretty wild and I'm not familiar with the terminology!
I couldn't get any good set up pictures, we had a rough weekend with a horse getting out and having to put up a new fence, plus moving some stuff and rearranging...maybe later in the week while I"m doing tattoos and have plenty of extra hands to help! Obviously, pictures before tattoos when they might be more agreeable. They aren't super friendly, they'll come up to me for food and are ok once they are caught, and lead well, but catching them is another story.

A couple of slightly better pictures, though we lacked cooperation of her twin with photos and I didn't get anything anywhere near useable.
Not sure if the rear end photo was worth posting, she's not cowhocked or anything, no udder to show since she's never kidded. Oh well, goat butt for the entertainment value anyway!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pros -
Deep
Strong front legs
Good length to rump
Good rear width
Short pasterns
Strong rear pasterns
Strong topline
Pretty good Roman nose
Good length
Large brisket
Straight front legs

Cons - 
Weak front pasterns
Steep rump
Short neck
Thick neck
Poorly defined brisket
Loose elbows
Poor wedge
Hocks turn in slightly
Poorly defined withers


----------



## groovyoldlady

I agree with Suzanne's assessment.


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats

Thanks! Worth showing for 4H or are the cons enough to not bother? I finally got some slightly better ones of her twin (must be camera shy, I pull it out and she nopes right out of there). I think the twin is better looking personally. I wish I had a helper but everyone has been so busy with school and work that by the time everyone gets home, we are just done for the day...plus it's almost dark, lol. 
Guess it also doesn't help that as soon as I walk out the door I'm mugged by chickens, a goose, 3 horses, and all 7 goats. I wanted some pics of my Nubian buck but I can't get far enough away from him to get anything more than a nose or an eye.


----------



## goatblessings

Since it's 4H - absolutely! I don't know what your competition is, but even if it is competitve, the kids get showing experience, and all can learn from the judges remarks what are her good qualities, and things to improve upon in your herd. Keep it a fun learning experience for all!!


----------

